# Breakaway Cross



## MasterTi (Apr 25, 2002)

Does anyone know if Ritchey is still making or coming up with something to replace the Breakaway Ti Cross? It seems stores only carry the steel version this year.

Regarding the Breakaway Road Carbon, what is the maximum tire width any of you has tried? I'm thinking of using Campagnolo C17 wheels and 25mm tires.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I heard they are coming out with a carbon breakaway disk cross. It should be very similar to the carbon road. Mid 2017?

As for tire size on the road carbon. You can go 28s, but it depends on the rim size.

I have a 2016 Raleigh Grand Prix, the Ritchey breakaway model, road/tour bike that takes up to 33s and runs long brake calipers.


----------

